# Need some good Rum!!



## JR's Cigar Bar (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a good rum recommendation for a full-bodied and a medium bodied cigar?

JR


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Under 30 bucks a bottle I recommend Bacadi 8. Over 40 Ron Zacapa. If you are in anywhere but US then Havana Club Barrel Reserve.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Ron Zacapa


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

There's a lot of good rum out there, Ron Zacapa is definitely on the top of the list. here are some more;
The Rum Shop - Premium and Aged Rums


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I would recommend Angostura 1919. On the rocks with a great cigar is devine!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Old New Orleans Rum is pretty good. They offer a light, 3yr, 10yr,and a spice rum that actually outdid Cpt. Morgans lastyear. I toured the distillery a few weeks ago and sampled them all. The 10yr old rum actually survived Hurricane Katrina due to it was on 2nd story shelves. It is nice and dark and could deffinately sip it straight. Cost is around $55 i believe.
I got a 3yr due to finances and its nice in its self, just not AS smooth.
Welcome to Old New Orleans Rum


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron Zacapa is definitely top shelf. Ron Pampero Anniversario is in the same league but a little more oaky and less sweet.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Under 30 bucks a bottle I recommend Bacadi 8. Over 40 Ron Zacapa. If you are in anywhere but US then Havana Club Barrel Reserve.


If I were a drinking man still, I would join you. Excellent choices
8)

(fell off wagon last weekend with two shots, but thats enough about that)


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a big fan of Mt Gay Extra Old.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Zaya 12 year old is excellent as is Zacapa, these 2 are neck-in-neck as my favorites!

Both are quite sweet, the Zacapa has a molasses and vanilla flavor where the Zaya has a vanilla with just the slightest banana flavor - almost like a bananas foster, but not overpowering. Both of those are sold here in GA for about $38.00/750ml.

Some other decent-to-good rums... Pyrat and Ron Pampero Aniversario.


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

Bacardi 151 rum...gets u utter kink.

The best drink is Caribou Lou, u take:
1/2 bottle 151 rum
1 cup Malibu Rum both in a jug,
and mix the rest with pineapple juice... mmmmm


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried Zaya for the first time last week and it was outstanding


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bigtotoro said:


> I am a big fan of Mt Gay Extra Old.


+1, great stuff. The eclipse is good too if you can't find the extra old.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Any of these.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hold on, I gotta go check my shorts.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Ron Botran 12 years, and El Dorado 12 years are both great rums - the first one not as sweet as the latter - both are also not very expensive .. and I would also join the row of people recommending Ron Zacapa 23 years

@tzaddi: great pictures!!  how do you find the Pampero rum, I've been thinking of buying it for a while now ..


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

bogner said:


> Ron Botran 12 years, and El Dorado 12 years are both great rums - the first one not as sweet as the latter - both are also not very expensive .. and I would also join the row of people recommending Ron Zacapa 23 years
> 
> @tzaddi: great pictures!!  how do you find the Pampero rum, I've been thinking of buying it for a while now ..


IMHO the Pampero is a good rum that adds contrast to a well rounded rum selections on the shelf. It is on the cloying and smokey side but does not have the depth of character of a Zacapa 23 or Flor de Cana 18.

For something completely different try a sip of one of the French regulated Martinique rums such as the St. James, as seen in one of the photos.

Cheers 

Thanks for the kudos on the photos


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

cool - I'll put the Pampero on my to-buy list - along with a Flor de Cana - can't have too much rum  
I've also been eyeing up a Pyrat XO Reserve .. 

Can't seem to find any Martinique rums at my preferred liquer-shop .. 

hope the original poster can use the advice too


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

Try the El Dorado 15 yrs. It's a little pricey at ~ $50 per bottle, but its oh so good!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Another vote Pampero... IMO its one of the best, and usually goes for around $35.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

About a year ago I went through a kick where I tried several several different rums....

Here was my take, for a srtaight sipping rum Zaya, it spoiled me, its not cheap about 40 dollars a bottle... but has a nice sweet taste with a lot of vanilla. Id rather wait until I can afford a bottle of Zaya than pick up anything else for sipping, its that good..

Or if Im slumming around the pool drinking rum and coke, salior Jerry Spiced rum, appx 15 dollars a bottle.

Lots of rums to try, and they can taste quite different from one another.


----------



## byrkek (Aug 29, 2009)

tzaddi said:


> Any of these.


Barbancourt Réservé du Domaine 15 years, and Zaca Centenario...my faves.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ron cen
zaya
mt gay
cruzan 2yr is a good cheap one


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kilo Kai if you like spiced rum


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I like: Appleton Estate Extra 12 Year Old


----------



## spyder (Aug 20, 2007)

I've always enjoyed RZ and Zaya. Smooth as warm butter.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

My collection at the moment (not counting back ups and lower shelf stuff)

I have a major rum habit, and there is no one best rum, but I have a soft spot for Pampero....quite obviously!

If you are an old Zaya or Zacapa 23 fan, then be aware of a new and very delicious rum that is hard to find but well worth the search; Ron Atlantico. At the high end, try Mt. Gay Tricentenial; quite delicious.

Rum is like cigars in that there are styles and flavors that are a result of the various blenders' tastes.

Sweet rums like Zacapa 23 and Zaya command a lot of attention and work as great hooks for new comers, but as you get more experience in tasting, you can also learn to appreciate rums like Mt. Gay XO and the agricoles from Martinique (St. James was already mentioned) that have different flavors and aromas.

Hard to miss with Pampero or Mt. Gay XO though if you are looking for a traditional rum experience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cruzan Single Barrel Estate Rum ,,,,best I ever had and there are some great Rums out there. At under $30 it's a great deal.


----------



## hangnail (Jun 27, 2009)

i love rum as it is really all i drink, especially spiced rum. however, i usually stick to the captain, just the original, mostly because it is cheap, and to be honest it get the job done. our liquor stores have a limited selection of rums anyways, but i have been meaning to try new stuff


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

hangnail said:


> i love rum as it is really all i drink, especially spiced rum. however, i usually stick to the captain, just the original, mostly because it is cheap, and to be honest it get the job done. our liquor stores have a limited selection of rums anyways, but i have been meaning to try new stuff


yup.... that's my old stand by as well...


----------



## hangnail (Jun 27, 2009)

does anyone else prefer rum with something other than coke? i prefer ginger ale, for a few reasons

i think you can taste the rum better, it isn't as sweet. and coke is tough harsh on my stomach. a few rum and cokes and I am hitting the rolaids with heart burn, but the ginger ale doesn't do that to me.


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

hangnail said:


> does anyone else prefer rum with something other than coke? i prefer ginger ale, for a few reasons
> 
> i think you can taste the rum better, it isn't as sweet. and coke is tough harsh on my stomach. a few rum and cokes and I am hitting the rolaids with heart burn, but the ginger ale doesn't do that to me.


Sometimes I drink it with vodka.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aaron871 said:


> Sometimes I drink it with vodka.....


You are hardcore.:beerchug:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

beezermcd said:


> Try the El Dorado 15 yrs. It's a little pricey at ~ $50 per bottle, but its oh so good!


I did a sampling with a cigar buddy a few weeks ago, and we included the 12yr El Dorado. It was quite good.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My first choice is Havana Club Barrel Proof - goes divinely with the Cuban Montecristo No4's. Like Mount Gay Extra Old as well. 

Would point out that El Dorado 15 is a real favourite over at the Rum Lover's forum for pairing with full-bodied cigars.


----------

